# T3 and hair loss.



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

I think I might have screwed up my thyroid, I thought the heavy hair loss was the week of doubling the T3 dose from 50 mcg to a 100 mcg so started back on T3 yesterday back at 50 mcg thinking 50 would be ok, Iv been feeling cold past two days while on T3 and it's warm and sunny!, my hairs gone ridiculously thin on the top in the middle, Iv googled it and doctors say it can take months for it to reverse not a weeks, Iv started procepia today but besides that do I stop the T3 immediately, I'm going to get some iodine today to do pct to boost my natural T3, I read it's the fluctuations in hormones that causes the hair loss, I only ran it one month at 50 mcg and one of those weeks at a 100 mcg where Iv read people run it for 3 months straight, please help, freaking out a bit.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're generally concerned about your thyroid function, get a Thyroid Function Test done. You probably haven't though.

Copy-paste from my T3 FAQ.

*Can using T3 cause hair loss?*

In short, yes. The link between abnormal thyroid hormone levels and the effects on our head of hair is well documented. However, it's also well documented in the matters of thyroid replacement that once your thyroid levels are returned to normal, if the problems were thyroid related then it's highly likely that your hair problems will gradually subside (how long this takes will depend on how long your cycle was, though I've personally done an 8 week 150mcg cycle for example and noticd my hair regrowing within a few weeks after running the recovery protocol detailed in this FAQ, but it could take anything up to a few months before things get moving). I personally notice significant hair thinning and pattern baldness on higher doses of T3 (75mcg upwards), which are reversed when my T3 levels are normalised.

As with most T3 side effects, this effect comes from having abnormal thyroid hormone levels in the blood as opposed to from the med itself. Hair loss can also be caused by low levels of T4 - since taking T3 suppresses T4, if you're experiencing hair loss as a side effect, you may consider running T4 along with your T3 on future cycles.

I've seen a few posts around the internet that suggest that Finasteride (AKA Propecia or Proscar) can be used in conjunction with T3 in order to combat this hair loss - however, this is not the case. Finasteride simply stops the conversion of testosterone to DHT, the primary cause of male pattern baldness, via the prevention of action of the 5-alpha reductase enzyme. Since hair-related side effects from high thyroid levels are in no way linked to DHT levels, Finasteride will not work.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-nwos-t3-faq/?do=embed


----------



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

Cheers for the sticky lots of good info, Yeah the fluctuations of T3 is what causes the hair loss, I don't know how you can continue cycles when your hair's falling out, I was already thinning on top so was gonna get the procepia anyhow but since the T3 it's doubled, if I stay on it I'll just keep loosing hair, I quit cold turkey last Sunday because of it then changed my mind thinking it was cause I doubled it from 50 to 100 and would be ok to continue on 50 started back yesterday and today but f**k it far to much risk just to burn pounds, Quiting cold turkey would only have caused greater fluctuation / hair loss, got iodine today, I don't know whether to continue at 50mcg or call it a day and start the PCT tomorrow.


----------



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

Iv started PCT today, iodine and 12.5 T3, in the second or third week would it make sense to half again to 6.2?, also will my hair start to come back now or only when my natural T3 levels are back to normal in a few weeks?


----------



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

This is fu**ing devastating.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

isitya said:


> Iv started PCT today, iodine and 12.5 T3, in the second or third week would it make sense to half again to 6.2?, also will my hair start to come back now or only when my natural T3 levels are back to normal in a few weeks?


 Around 7 years ago I used T3 at high doses like the one your talking about. I had a slow thyroid to start with (still have with tests to prove it). I lost hair at the high doses so now I am just taking a little bit 25 mcg (thinking of going to 50 later on if it does not affect my sleep negatively). This 25 mcg is supposed to be more then what you normally produce.. so going to a 100 is a real high dose in comparison.

Anyway 7 years ago i had a small bald patch of hair on the back of my head that was thinning, it came back after i stopped not sure when though as i has resigned myself to my fate. But at some point it was just gone. So i think it will come back but it will take time. Its not as if hair grows so fast give it a few months.


----------



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

Cheers Dutch, yeah It could have been the week jumping up to a 100 that did the damage I didn't notice any hair loss before that, the hair loss is meant to be temporary but takes weeks maybe months for it to come back which isn't a good thing, I'm not messing with this s**t anymore Iv learned a lesson, Iv read 25 mcg is what we produce naturally so you need to take 50 to account for the 25 mcg your body's no longer producing, I'm glad to be off T3 finally have strength in the gym and can build muscle will try to loose the rest of the fat naturally and hope and prey my hair grows back.


----------

